# 11speed & Mavic Cosmic - not working



## bikesarethenewblack (Dec 30, 2008)

OK, so I switched over the Campy Chorus 11 speed. My Ksyrium 11 speed wheels were no issue. I just received a brand new Cosmic Carbone SL with powertap. LBS switched the freehub to campy (I had ordered shimano cause at the time of the order that's what I was riding) - well we are getting the rear derailleur hitting the spokes on the 25. We put a small spacer in, and to no avail - it's still hitting.

Any ideas on this - cause my brand new Cosmics aren't going to work. The spokes are head out and we called thinking it could possible be campy is head in on the drive side and they said no - it's the same wheel.

Has anyone used a cosmic carbone with 11 speed? Was/Is there a special spacer I am missing? 

All help appreciated.


----------



## C-40 (Feb 4, 2004)

*info...*

I've read of a similar problem on another website. I don't have a carbone, but I have a 28H Powertap 2.4 wireless hub running Campy 11, with the spoke heads laced with the more common alternating heads. I used no spacer and I've got 4-5mm of clearance.

I'd double check the RD alignment. If there is contact, it would be at the very top of the cage, correct?


----------



## bikesarethenewblack (Dec 30, 2008)

C-40 said:


> I've read of a similar problem on another website. I don't have a carbone, but I have a 28H Powertap 2.4 wireless hub running Campy 11, with the spoke heads laced with the more common alternating heads. I used no spacer and I've got 4-5mm of clearance.
> 
> I'd double check the RD alignment. If there is contact, it would be at the very top of the cage, correct?


So two updates on this:

One - I called a shop in DC that does a lot of campy. The mechanic I knew said he sees Mavic Cosmic SL wheels needing a spacer for 11 speed. He said it was a known issue. Then I said I had the powertap and he said he hasn't worked with one yet, but wanted to check mine. So . . . . . 

Two - Mavic then called back my local LBS (we had called them on the heads being out) and they said "it's not compatible with 11 speed." They did this with a little uncertainty in their voice, but, it's what they said.

If this is really not compatible, then this is really too bad. How could I be the first guy in the world to find this. Anyway, looks like it's not going to work. I'm willing to try spacers, but I would rather not adjust my derailleur every time I switch wheels.


----------



## C-40 (Feb 4, 2004)

*more...*

The only difference with 11 speed is the largest cog being about 1mm further to the left. If a 10 speed cassette works, but an 11 speed doesn't, you had an extremely small amount of clearance to start with. As I noted, my powertap hub provides 4-5mm of clearance.

You're not the first to have this problem.

http://weightweenies.starbike.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=54989&highlight=carbone

http://weightweenies.starbike.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=55888&highlight=carbone


----------



## rocco (Apr 30, 2005)

bikesarethenewblack said:


> So two updates on this:
> 
> One - I called a shop in DC that does a lot of campy. The mechanic I knew said he sees Mavic Cosmic SL wheels needing a spacer for 11 speed. He said it was a known issue. Then I said I had the powertap and he said he hasn't worked with one yet, but wanted to check mine. So . . . . .
> 
> ...



That would be disappointing if true... BTW, are you positive that your rear derailleur hanger is perfectly aligned?


----------



## dead flag blues (Aug 26, 2004)

White Industries hubs have a similar problem with 11 speed. WI are redesigning hubs to be compatible.


----------



## bikesarethenewblack (Dec 30, 2008)

rocco said:


> That would be disappointing if true... BTW, are you positive that your rear derailleur hanger is perfectly aligned?


I'm going to try to use a tool to ensure it's straight, but, yea, I am dang sure it is straight. C-40 found a guy on another thread who had issues with the same setup with 10 speed. This one looks like it's not going to happen. It's all really too bad, I wanted those wheels and was all ready to spin in up and go . . .


----------



## bikesarethenewblack (Dec 30, 2008)

*Follow Up*

So after a lot of thinking it just seemed the wheels were not going to work or, if they did, it would be a pain that I'd rather not deal with.

I ended up selling them to some CAT 5 guy for what I paid. This dude just got the deal of the century. 

Anyway, I still like Mavic and like their MP3 program and want a wheel I can train on and race on and I'm going Cosmic SLR. I wont have power, but so be it. The LBS has that wheel and they are being cool enough to switch out the freehub and then let me ride on my 11 speed to ensure it works. If all passes, that's the wheel I'm going with.

Will keep you posted, but as of now, Mavic has said the SL with powertap is not compatible with 11 speed.


----------

